# Thinking about trying this train thing out



## Rebil79 (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi, new here and Ive been kicking around the idea of getting myself a train set. With that being said, Ive been reading up on it trying to figure out just how to start into this hobby. There is a lot of options and different ways to go about doing this and is a bit much for someone who knows nothing about model trains.

So I will look to the experts for suggestions.

First off I probably wont be buying anything for a few weeks to a couple months, got some other things to take care off (got a baby boy on the way and hope this will be something we will be able to do when he is older)

Ok, so Im bouncing between ho and o, I have plenty of room (28' x 24' wide open to do what I want with) in my basement so that wont be an issue, leaning towards ho.

Looking for something to start with. Not sure what is a happy medium to start with as far as quality, options, brand and price point. 
Im looking for a steam engine. Not exactly sure about dcc, not sure if I would go that far but probably a nice option to have available.

Im thinking of a starting budget of $150 -$200. Is that to much to pay to just start out, of not enough?

I have one hobby shop to check out that I think sells trains, other than that there isnt anything that is very local to me.

Long term visions would be to have a largish layout with probably a single train running at one time. I see myself being more into doing layout work as far as the landscaping and buildings.

I have a lot to learn especially about the electric aspect of this hobby.

Thanks for listening to my nonsense and for any advice.


Rebil


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

where abouts in Maine are ya? There's a couple hobby shops kicking around there.

$200 is a decent starting point for a set and some extra track to get the ball rolling. then you will need to figure out a table to put it on as well as leave room for expansion.

I could get ya hooked up within that range of stuff i have laying around that isn't doing anything here complete with a 4x8 table. I'm in Dover, NH


----------



## Rebil79 (Jan 8, 2013)

sawgunner said:


> where abouts in Maine are ya? There's a couple hobby shops kicking around there.
> 
> $200 is a decent starting point for a set and some extra track to get the ball rolling. then you will need to figure out a table to put it on as well as leave room for expansion.
> 
> I could get ya hooked up within that range of stuff i have laying around that isn't doing anything here complete with a 4x8 table. I'm in Dover, NH


Im up in the Bangor area, 20 miles north.


Rebil


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

My two cents ...

If you're starting out, with no certainty as to what aspects of the hobby you'll most enjoy in the long run, I'd suggest starting your initial set with some used equipment, first. It'll be a much cheaper investment, you'll learn about what you like / don't like (DC vs. DCC, steamers vs. diesels, accessories, etc.), and then you can ultimately spend your big bucks (!) later on something that's chosen for your more knowledgable needs / wishes.

Just a thought ...

TJ


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

not too bad of a haul to get up there.

what's the hobby shop that you think has trains up there?

also between HO and O they bot have their pros and cons.

HO pros:
smaller, can do more with it, most of the time a lot cheaper than O, most common scale modeled, can be found in mixed lots on ebay for rather cheap ( you get what you pay for)

Cons:
pretty fragile, some items are rather pricey, finding some of the parts to fix things are near impossible

O pros
Larger scale, less fragile, can be found easily, lots of different option in track and special run trains.

O cons
less realictic, lots of track types ( gets confusing at first) most of the engines and rolling stock new is rather pricey


----------



## Rebil79 (Jan 8, 2013)

sawgunner said:


> not too bad of a haul to get up there.
> 
> what's the hobby shop that you think has trains up there?


Union Station Hobby is the name of it. Never heard of it till I googled it. Used to be a place I went to when I was younger called Croft Hobbies. They moved a couple of times and not sure if its around anymore.

I actually make my way down to NH a couple 3 time a year to Lake Winnipesaukee. Not sure about this year with the baby coming.


Rebil


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

bangor, nice place, went through there to get up to a coast guard post about 100 miles up. it is just off the air base there. went on a recovery of a F111 that went down.

with that big a space i would figure out just what you want, what era you want to model,and what you road will be dealing with, coal, timber, freight, etc. you have a lot to think about before you get in to building. you dont want to be riping up some thing cause you want to go another way.
good luck and welcome.

skip


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

ahh do you go to the Laconia side or the Wolfeboro side? I used to go up there all the time


----------



## Rebil79 (Jan 8, 2013)

sawgunner said:


> ahh do you go to the Laconia side or the Wolfeboro side? I used to go up there all the time


Kinda in the middle closer to Wolfeboro, in Moultonborough. 
I usually go down for bike week and then a couple time in aug.


Rebil


----------



## Rebil79 (Jan 8, 2013)

wingnut163 said:


> bangor, nice place, went through there to get up to a coast guard post about 100 miles up. it is just off the air base there. went on a recovery of a F111 that went down.
> 
> with that big a space i would figure out just what you want, what era you want to model,and what you road will be dealing with, coal, timber, freight, etc. you have a lot to think about before you get in to building. you dont want to be riping up some thing cause you want to go another way.
> good luck and welcome.
> ...


I have my general idea for what I want to do. having a couple different layouts in that area is not out of the question. Besides that space I have another 28'x18' or so that I can mess with. 


Rebil


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

Here's a good starter set up

could swap loco for a diesel as well. either way would work


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

i have dreams of bike week at laconia. some day i'll make it.


----------



## Rebil79 (Jan 8, 2013)

wingnut163 said:


> i have dreams of bike week at laconia. some day i'll make it.


Its fun, I actually meet up with my cousin from mass and a buddy from mass. We do a lot of riding away from there as well. One day we usually take a trip through Vermont into NY and back.

Rebil


----------



## Rebil79 (Jan 8, 2013)

sawgunner said:


> Here's a good starter set up
> 
> could swap loco for a diesel as well. either way would work




That looks good, my bigges question I guess would be what to buy for a train to start with. Im looking steam, but beyond that Im not super picky for the first one. Boston and Maine would be cool since I live in Maine and all my family is from or still lives in the Boston.

Rebil


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

the one i have pictured is made by IHC (International Hobby Corp) it's a 2-6-0 and runs nice. It is currently DC but was looking to up it to DCC for my large layout that's in the works. rolling stock you can find in bulk like crazy at swap meets and ebay for pretty cheap money. the track pictured is Atlas true track and although kind of a pin to put together it serves its purpose and can also be had for cheap money given there is barely a following for it. i got the steam engine, 3 cars behind it and all the track for $90 off of craigslist. there is a lot more track that is not pictured just couldn't find any more space in the lay out to put it.


----------

